# Toe amputations - proximal phalange



## donnagullikson (Mar 12, 2015)

I get confused between the difference codes 28820 and 28825. Could someone please explain the difference?  I have a report where the physician amputated a toe at the proximal phalange.

Where are the interphalangeal?

Thanks,


----------



## jjhamer1 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Toe amputations*

Anatomy is key:
Typically surgeon will specify amputation sight at metatarsophalangeal joint.(between metatarsal and proximal phalanx - entire toe)

Interphalangeal - "within" the phalanx of the toe. Proximal, medial, distal

     Study diagram for anatomy of foot...many bones to know locations of.


----------

